# Solved: Bsod dpc_watchdog_violation



## enceer (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello.

I get since a couple of months back a BSOD whenever I unplug my USB headphones. It seems to only happen whenever I first put my computer to sleep (it's a laptop), start it up later and THEN unplugging the headphones and it doesn't matter if it's been 1 minute after the wake up or 12 hours. However when I try to trigger it by my self, it seem to not work which I guess mean something else has to happen in between.

A brief explanation of what I got so far is that it is a BSOD DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION error, 0x00000133 code, caused by ntoskrnl.exe and hal.dll.

I try to update my drivers frequently, both from ASUS homepage and from the manufacturer. I have tried several things already, called support and read tons of google matches on the subject. I can't seem to solve this problem, but I hope you guys could give it a shot before I trash this piece of **** called computer. Tell me what you need and I'll give it to you (dump files etcetc)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700HQ CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16301 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M, -1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 97328 MB, Free - 51030 MB; D: Total - 357700 MB, Free - 114577 MB; E: Total - 357701 MB, Free - 357517 MB; F: Total - 124699 MB, Free - 121311 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., G750JX
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. Post the full model of the Asus please
3. Attach a zipped dump file please
4. go device manager find the usb port to which the headphones are connected and ensure that on the power management tab- it is not checked to allow computer to turn off power - even although it appears to occur only when you unplug after sleep


----------



## enceer (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!

Asus G750JX-T4133H

I got into the Device Manager and unchecked the "allow computer to turn off power" on my USB Root Hub, USB Root Hub (xHCI) and Generic USB Hub. I guess that's what you wanted me to do? I have no clue what the Hubs stand for or what they do but those are the things that had the tab available under USB Controllers.

Also, I uploaded the 3 dump files I had.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have analysed this dump
http://forums.techguy.org/attachments/228963d1387466951/121113-20468-01.zip

the last one on your list of three
It is caused by a usb media driver
there was a timeout on

PLTGC.sys

which I think you will find is your CMedia audio driver
check for an update on that
In the meantime I will have a look at another dump

That AVG free edition includes a so called optimizer I think, you have not used it have you as that is another definite favourite


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

second analysis of 19187
same cause
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 9600.16422.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131006-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`a9e7c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`aa140990
Debug session time: Sat Dec 14 09:27:28.502 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 5:01:23.218
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION (133)
The DPC watchdog detected a prolonged run time at an IRQL of DISPATCH_LEVEL
or above.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, A single DPC or ISR exceeded its time allotment. The offending
component can usually be identified with a stack trace.
Arg2: 0000000000000501, The DPC time count (in ticks).
Arg3: 0000000000000500, The DPC time allotment (in ticks).
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x133

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: d

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff801a9fedf6c to fffff801a9fc9ca0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff801`abb1fe38 fffff801`a9fedf6c : 00000000`00000133 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000501 00000000`00000500 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff801`abb1fe40 fffff801`a9ed081b : ffffe000`038aa000 fffff801`aa16a180 ffffd000`00000e90 ffffe000`0085f2d0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x13ddc
fffff801`abb1fed0 fffff801`aa04f393 : fffff801`a9e60800 fffff801`aa16a180 ffffe000`0085f2d0 ffffe000`0085f2d0 : nt!KiUpdateRunTime+0x57
fffff801`abb1ff10 fffff801`a9e13f85 : 0000f101`00400a02 fffff801`a9ed6900 fffff800`00ec9180 ffffe000`0000a101 : nt!KeClockInterruptNotify+0xe3
fffff801`abb1ff40 fffff801`a9f12343 : fffff801`abb1ff60 00000000`00000008 fffff801`abb1ff50 00000000`0000000c : hal!HalpTimerClockIpiRoutine+0x15
fffff801`abb1ff70 fffff801`a9fcb12a : fffff801`a9e60800 ffffe000`0085f2d0 ffffe000`0085f200 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiCallInterruptServiceRoutine+0xa3
fffff801`abb1ffb0 fffff801`a9fcb50f : ffffe000`05d97bf8 00000000`00000004 fffff801`abb11270 fffff800`02d00cde : nt!KiInterruptSubDispatchNoLockNoEtw+0xea
fffff801`abb110f0 fffff801`a9f10e00 : 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`05d97af8 00000000`c0000001 ffffe000`089cb6a0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchLBControl+0x11f
fffff801`abb11280 fffff800`040d0397 : 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`009e0e78 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`017eb060 : nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x20
fffff801`abb112b0 00000000`00000000 : ffffe000`009e0e78 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`017eb060 00000000`00000000 : PLTGC+0x29397


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
PLTGC+29397
fffff800`040d0397 ?? ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 9

SYMBOL_NAME: PLTGC+29397

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: PLTGC

IMAGE_NAME: PLTGC.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 50a44da9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x133_PLTGC+29397

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x133_PLTGC+29397


----------



## enceer (Dec 19, 2013)

Great, I located the PLTGC.sys file in my Plantronics Gamecom headphones folder. I had a problem installing the correct drivers when I upgraded to windows 8, apparently Plantronics haven't released any drivers for windows 8/8.1. I had that sorted by running the installer in compatibility mode for Windows 7 if I remember correctly.

I guess I have no other choice then uninstalling the drivers that are needed to run the headphones in 7.1? I have never heard of Cmedia before, I looked it up and found a lot of drivers, but I don't know what to download. Should Cmedia be related to my headphones then you think?


----------



## enceer (Dec 19, 2013)

I just found a threat where a guy states that "No you're right, there is no working software for Windows 8. With some trickery you can install the Windows 7 version but it causes blue screens at seemingly random times so it isn't really an option."

I can't believe the answer was this easy (if this is the cause, which it seems to be)

If you have anything to add or if you know of any solution, then I'm more then happy to hear. If not, I'm REALLY glad I finally after months of looking found someone that could help mel! Thanks a lot for ur help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That CMedia was just my first response as the PLTGC.sys is frequently used by it
http://www.cmedia.com.tw/ProductsIndex/ClassifySerno-26.html

it may indeed still be the provider for the usb audio driver
However as you say - my search tells me as well, that there is not a windows 8.1 driver

Running the installer in comp mode will only allow it to install, it will NOT make it work perfectly

Going back to the headset where do you have it connected - on the Acer


----------



## enceer (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright I see!

I have it connected to my USB 3.0 port, which may explain a CMedia driver issue maybe, if it is a part of the gamecom driver/software. Am I right?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
I have been doing some reading
apparently as you so correctly say the BSOD appears to occur when the software for the headset is installed that configures Dolby
the Plantronics forum where you presumably found the info re the


> just found a threat where a guy states that "No you're right, there is no working software for Windows 8. With some trickery you can install the Windows 7 version but it causes blue screens at seemingly random times so it isn't really an option."


does mention that they have a windows 8 beta driver available ONLY on request on the forum, but hope to release a fully tested version shortly - that was 13 Dec.

I was wrong re the Cmedia as your sound chip is realtek I think
My info came from here
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=PLTGC.sys

I read that many people have resorted to uninstalling the Plantronics software and using the headphone in stereo mode instead of simulated dolby to avoid the crashes

Sorry about the wrong info - I will remain subscribed to your topic, so if you think I can help further and if you do get another BSOD please post.


----------



## enceer (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah I think we're on the same page, I read about the beta drivers a couple of days ago but never bothered to ask around for them. I'll use another headset for now or these in stereo mode as you said until they release the windows 8 drivers then.

Again, I'm really thankful of your help! Hopefully this solved it, I'll have to wait and see for a couple of days. Cheers!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Good luck with it


----------

